# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  How to make Mystic salvage kit (save money)

## zapbolt

Go the the mystic forge and put in -

1 x Master's Salvage Kit
1 x Journeyman's Salvage kit
1 x Fine Salvage kit
3 x Mystic Forge Stone

You will get 1 stack of 250 Mystic Salvage kit.

(Use karma to buy the ordinary salvage kits if you want to save even more money.) 

(Also, they will prolly nerf the karma shit soon so better do it quick.)



Good luck.

----------


## empty_skillz

this is one of the reasons you can get banned. exploiting the forges have been taken seriously, i woudlnt advise this after the perma bans rolled out @forge abuses

----------


## Koraxor

What? This is an actual recipe, there's nothing to get banned with here. At all. You have to spend gems to get the mystic forge stones, the only reason that this is as cost effective as it is right now is because of the value of gold at the moment, once gems wind up being worth more later on this won't be nearly as good. There is no exploiting to be had here.

In fact, the price of gold is so good right now that even buying the kits with gold instead of karma is still more cost effective in the long run, just not as much as buying them with karma.

----------


## CoBx2k

Dont think this is an eexploit like the one with the weapons oO You buy some stuff for the INTENDED prices and do something in the forge to upgrade it. Even using 1/3 of a Skillpoint to do it one time.

Where exactly can I get 1 x Master's Salvage Kit, 1 x Journeyman's Salvage kit and1 x Fine Salvage kit for Karma?#

And what do you mean you need gems? Arent the stones used in the recipe the ones you get 10x at the forge NPC for one Skillpoint?

----------


## akosimhac18

Where i can buy Salvage kits using my karma?

----------


## CoBx2k

Found a bit more info: You get them for karma at every Weaponsmith vendor. And the stones used are the ones ou buy for gems. 10 Stones -> 450 gems.

----------


## Mobile6

Not working for me. 

I'm using the forge in Lion's Arch, putting all 4 items in, and nothing. The "forge" button is greyed out

----------


## zanderos

maybe u ment 25x of them (a full stack) and not 1x? 
edit* yes it worked for me, 25 (1 stack) of each of that + 3 mystic forge stones = 250 mystic salvage kits.. however mystic salvage kit has the exact same stats as master, thought they'd be better

----------


## zanderos

still worth it by a ton, and love the fact they stack in 250's too. Stocked up on 1k of those incase they change that later on

----------


## UnholyMisery

I haven't really found much of a use for salvaging kits but I am only level 50. How useful are these things and how often are they used?

----------


## Neymar

Yeah I second this ^^^

What does the mystic salvage kit do that makes it worth investing gems for?

----------


## Hybrin

Well you hsould only be using Salvage kits on weapons that are blue until level 72, then start using this kit on epics for more rewards and items that are very expensive on the AH.

----------


## Mobile6

> maybe u ment 25x of them (a full stack) and not 1x? 
> edit* yes it worked for me, 25 (1 stack) of each of that + 3 mystic forge stones = 250 mystic salvage kits.. however mystic salvage kit has the exact same stats as master, thought they'd be better


Hmmm, I dont get it. I've tried the same number of kits and tokens and it's still not working for me. Will not let me forge...

----------


## zanderos

> Well you hsould only be using Salvage kits on weapons that are blue until level 72, then start using this kit on epics for more rewards and items that are very expensive on the AH.


Why's that? I salvage pretty much everything I find, green and blue, weapons and armors. Why shouldnt i do that? Only thing i dont salvage right away are yellows

----------


## zapbolt

This is not an exploit, if you don't wanna use the recipe or have to ask why you should use it, then ****ing don't use it. 

Also, original founder is Zappah from gw2.

----------


## cdmichaelb

Doesn't work. Edit: you have to put the mystic forge stone in first.

----------


## zanderos

that screenshot shows 4 stones, not 3, not sure if that mattered though but yea

----------


## cdmichaelb

> that screenshot shows 4 stones, not 3, not sure if that mattered though but yea


Doesn't matter, it'll only consume 3 of them

----------


## Pfeffer

today i bought gems for 1.42g took 3x3 salavgekits for ~6k karma i got 750 salvaging kits for that. I dont need anymore karma so its a lot of profit! paying 1.42 gold instead of 4.5g is great gj man.

+rep

----------


## Gbyrd

should i be salvaging rares? i just generally sell em

----------


## zapbolt

> today i bought gems for 1.42g took 3x3 salavgekits for ~6k karma i got 750 salvaging kits for that. I dont need anymore karma so its a lot of profit! paying 1.42 gold instead of 4.5g is great gj man.
> 
> +rep


I'm glad someone appreciates how usefull this is, enjoy it!  :Smile:

----------


## fr0ggy

stupid question, but from where i can get the forge stones ? canot seems to find it in gem store/tp ?
thanks for this recipe.

l.e.
found them.

----------


## Hybrin

> Why's that? I salvage pretty much everything I find, green and blue, weapons and armors. Why shouldnt i do that? Only thing i dont salvage right away are yellows


Well the general gist is that blue are less rare, and give the same materials that the greens would just one less of each, green should only be salvaged to take the sigils from them and the upgrades etc, otherwise sell them on the TP for more money than the blues. Also, its a wast eif you salvage greens just because you dont need them, doesnt mean someone wont pay 5silver for them for an upgrade on their armour.

----------


## Valtharak

to make this recipe work you need to put the Mytics stone in the First *LEFT* slot wont work if it's on the right.

----------


## wiley1

Where can u buy the higher lvl salvage kits for karma?

----------


## Solnaciente

can someone tell me where to get the gems from pls.

----------


## Olum

Any weaponsmith trainer will sell salvage kits for karma. And the Mystic Stones come from the gem store in-game (default is "O").

----------


## ivansouza

The Mystic have the SAME stats as the Master !!

----------


## Solnaciente

thank u very much, my last question is.. where do i find the forge again!? found it once a couple of days ago.. now im to dumb to find it again =(

----------


## dugbork

> Doesn't work. Edit: you have to put the mystic forge stone in first.


You must put in the gems first^^

----------


## sakimi

Pretty useful find  :Big Grin:  thanks! Saved me some money and bag slots <3 +Rep x5!

----------


## Solnaciente

Where do i find the forge ?

----------

